# Tacoma acoustic Baritone Guitar



## Desecrated (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.tacomaguitars.com/products/search.php

Sweeeet.


----------



## b3n (Jun 15, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> http://www.tacomaguitars.com/products/search.php
> 
> Sweeeet.



I concur. Not sure where you'd find strings for an acoustic Bari though


----------



## Pericles (Jun 20, 2006)

Finding strings for it? It's simple.......Martin Mediums (or heavys). I don't have a baritone acuostic, but i tune mine to C (2 steps down) The same strings work beautifully for tuning to "B". Martin, in my opinion, are the best acuostic strings you can buy.


----------



## rogue (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah i love martins just bought a set yesterday actually


----------



## b3n (Jun 20, 2006)

I was just showing off my acoustic ignorance ;-)


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 20, 2006)

That baritone acoustic sounds pretty nice. I've always liked those spaghetti western baritone sounds.


----------



## noodles (Jun 20, 2006)

29" scale!


----------

